# All of this happened in 9 days - which is when we had our meeting and was last ridden



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Have you had a drastic weather change recently. I've got one horse that will drop weight and get that "gaunt" look when the weather changes too quickly from cool to really hot, regardless of how much he eats. After he gets acclimated, he regains what he lost and looks good again.

With the stiffness on the front end, I wonder if he maybe had a mild founder incident. He's rather...rotund in the pic from a few days ago. Not to say that most of mine aren't the same way, but a little bit of too fat can make some horses really prone to founder.

I can agree that some horses become harder keepers as they get older, but for him to take such a turn in 9 days, I'm sure it's something other than his age going on.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> Have you had a drastic weather change recently.


No we haven't. Even if we did I don't think it would make a big difference anyways because we sometimes have nice warm days and then in the middle of July it will start to snow. It didn't do that this year though. But I don't think that our weather changes would make a difference anyways. 



> With the stiffness on the front end, I wonder if he maybe had a mild founder incident. He's rather...round in the pic from a few days ago. Not to say that most of mine aren't the same way, but a little bit of too fat can make some horses really prone to founder.


I'm not sure..
Those pictures were just examples and I was mainly pointing out his flank. He was never a bit overweight or anything - he has kept the same weight through this year and the past years. 
His flank is really dropped in and I can see his ribs more than usual.
If it is Founder's, does it go away? When we get back we are going to try and have a vet come out - but there aren't very many horse vets around our town. But I am sure one will come out.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Founder is where the Lamina in the hoof inflame causing pain on the feet, and can progress into laminates (where the coffin bone sinks and rotates) causing extreme pain and can be fatal (EX coffin bone falling out of the bottom of the hoof). I would get a vet on this asap. Founder dose not cause weight loss and a weight change that quick with stiffness needs to be taken seriously.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Equine Infectious Anemia

DSLD/ESPA Symptoms, Diagnosis and Management

these are the only things I can find and both need a vet asap


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We have checked all of his legs and there is no sign of heat, swelling, or pain. We ran our hands down every leg and squeezed many parts of his leg. He didn't flinch or show any pain. When we lifted his leg up it wasn't any different than normal.

We might actually go to our horses tonight - so I will try to get some photos and a video if we do go out. I will get photographs of his flank, his front legs from different angles, and any other part I think might be necessary. I will get a video of him loping so you can see what he does with his legs. 

if you would like me to get any other photos of anything else let me know and I will try to get those photos for you too.


----------



## deserthorsewoman (Sep 13, 2011)

Im with smrobs on that, could be a bout of laminitis. The weight loss could be from pain. Laminitis hurts. It is not a death sentence, and for a penetration of the sole he has to be really bad, and would not be moving at all and would be down. 
Either a video or good pics of his front feet, on level ground, no grass, taken from groundlevel, from the side and the soles, would help.
Did he have any change of feed, new pasture, has he been vaccinated, had other meds recently?

There is a ton of other possibilities of course. But don't panic just yet....


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

He has been in the same pasture and had the same feed at his boarding - which he has been at for about 2 or 3 years now. He was vaccinated earlier in the year - so he is good with that. He doesn't take anything else other than that.

Thanks, if we will go out tonight I will make sure to get some of those photos for ya.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm leaning toward tetanus or Lyme. Lyme is easily treatable but tetanus not so much, unfortunately. Please call a vet.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

We weren't able to make it out today - we were very busy all day.
We called our boarder and asked her to keep an eye on him when they change pastures. 
oh, and I know it isn't the changing pastures either - before you ask! 

Our horses have been there for over two years and the whole time they have been changing pastures a lot. Just to keep the grass mowed down and grow more in their regular ones. Basically a rotation.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

KigerQueen said:


> Founder is where the Lamina in the hoof inflame causing pain on the feet, and can progress into laminates (where the coffin bone sinks and rotates) causing extreme pain and can be fatal (EX coffin bone falling out of the bottom of the hoof). I would get a vet on this asap. Founder dose not cause weight loss and a weight change that quick with stiffness needs to be taken seriously.



I have always thought it was the other way around; 

laminitus is where the laminae become inflamed, and allowed to progress, it leads to the condition called "founder" , where the coffin bone rotates since it is not longer held firmly by the laminae (they loosen and literally die).


----------



## Trinity3205 (Dec 21, 2010)

Tiny lily is 100% correct. Laminitus is the technical term for inflamed lamina. A horse with laminitus caught early enough can sometimes be recovered without the condition progressing to founder. Founder is a common term used for a symptom of advanced laminitus. It occurs when the inflamation from laminitus becomes so advanced the lamina actually loose blood supply and die off and release their velcro hold between the wall and coffin bone causing the coffin bone rotate away from the hoof wall. Basically

Left unsupervised and in pain from serious laminitus for 9 days? Absolutely.....a horse could certainly become gaunted up looking and thin from pain, ulcers, dehydration from lack of movement to get water and.food, etc.etc. ive seen it happen even with supervision. Laminitus is a killer even with the best care. If you suspect it, you need a great knowledgeable vet and farrier on board asap. Google founder stance. Usually thr horse will not want to move however. 


Gaunted up in the flanks usually means dehydration and/or lack of sufficiant forage in the gut. Might be having trouble.eating or have to salt or something wrong with the water source? Id check. Stiffness could be a multitude of things. A vet visit might be a great idea. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Our boarder doesn't think it is that, but we are leaving out of town early this morning and the boarder is keeping an eye on him. When we get back we will be checking up on him. The boarder has put him and his pasture buddy in a smaller arena with the same amount of grass - so she can keep an eye on him better.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like he's definitely hurting. Could you at least get him some Bute until you can have the vet out? Seems unfair to leave him in mysterious pain that is causing him not to eat/drink or to lose weight from stress. You could also check his digital pulse (or have your BM do it), which might help determine if it is laminitis.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

I thought from your description that it might be tetanus. He is vaccinated RIGHT? Has he been hurt (puncture wound.. seemed minor at the time and is healed) at all in the last 30 days? That you have noticed?

A horse can be on the same feed for years and develop laminitis. A horse that is an easy keeper is the one most prone. They just reach a tipping point.. and there you have it. Grass can cause laminitis. Grass that has been fine for years but is suddenly lush due to rain can cause laiminitis. 

I hope this horse is OK since he is not really being looked after closely considering the circumstances.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

Your right lol had a blonde moment XD. I mix things up sometimes -_-' Curse you Dyslexia!!!

to OP: give us an update as soon as you can, im really curious to see what is up with your poor guy.


----------



## tlkng1 (Dec 14, 2011)

Does the person keeping an eye on your horse have vet authority in case your horse needs the vet while you are out of town? Do they have a good contact number for you?

My recommendation is to get a vet out there ASAP rather than waiting. If he is foundering time is of the essence.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

Any updates?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I'm sorry - we got held back with traveling.

@elana: yes, he is vaccinated correctly. But there hasn't been any other issues with anything, no bruises, no cuts, no nothing.

@tlking1: Yes our boarder has vet authority, our phone number to our cell phones and home phone, and she knows where we live in case there is a huge emergency. 

We are going out today to go ride - if he hasn't changed or one of his situations (the stiffness or weight) has not gotten better or it has gotten worse - I will make sure to post some photos and videos.
Either way I am hoping to get a vet out here - my mom isn't too worried about it so I don't know what she is going to say. But if it hasn't changed I will be convincing her to call one. And I will be checking everything on that horse - even if it has nothing to do with the problem.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I am back.
Well Golley has improved quite a bit. His weight seems to have gotten just a tad bit better and his leg is hardly stiff at all now.
I took some photographs of Golley's flanks - where his weight loss is most noticeable. As well as the bottom of his hooves for deserthorsewoman: I took photos of the front and both sides of his legs and his soles.

Again, his legs have improved greatly - so I am no longer concerned about his legs. When we loped he felt like new again, no more "hopping" feeling.
Right now I am worried about his weight - it hasn't gotten worse and it hasn't gotten better.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

His hoofs sure could use a good farrier those heels are way to long. Cant see the other hoof pics very good that are from the side and front veiws.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

The farrier is coming out this week sometime.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Why are you riding this horse period is what I want to know?

There is something wrong but you don't seem to care enough to consider you are hurting your horse?

Stay off of it until you find out what is going on.

And pastures can change from year to year, month to month and day to day in what is growing, depending on what weather is doing too, drought, too much rain, or new plants coming in and coming up.

But main thing is STAY OFF HORSE. And get a vet out. You should be ashamed of yourself for riding this horse.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

This horse is not in pain and he is not suffering from anything.
I have pressed on his hooves and all down his legs - squeezing and pressing and massaging his legs and his whole body. He did not show any new signs that would indicate pain or hurting. 
I know I am not hurting him. I watch all his movements, ears, eyes, any head raising, etc. 
I warmed him up on the ground first - trotting and loping him on the ground.
WHen he loped he didn't show any pain or hurting, his legs were only stiff.
We have called a vet and she said that from we described from everything that it is most likely just him showing his age and we shouldn't worry about it.

I am very careful with my horses. If I see one tiny little meaningless scratch, I will get worried and put something on it because I love them so much and I don't want anything to happen to my boys.
My horses mean the world to me - I don't know what I would do if they left or if they got seriously injured.

I understand your concern as well, and thank you for that. But when I first saw Golley's weight loss and stiffness - I was very worried and scared. I have known these horses since I can remember and if anything happened to them, well, there are just no words to describe it. No horse could replace any horse I ever had through my lifetime - and I have gone through a lot of horses. We have sold our close horses and some of our even better horses have passed on. One of our horses died from cancer a few years ago - she was on of the best and most beautiful horses we ever had.

Don't worry, Palomine. I love my horses too much to even do the slightest thing if anything was hurting or even look like it might.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

I'm with Palomine. Your horse IS in pain and you rode him anyways... 

He was showing lameness and stiffness at a trot and more so at a canter... That does not mean he is fine. It means he is hurting somewhere and _needs_ to be evaluated by an actual vet.


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Stiffness at any gait isnt a sound horse might not be dead lame but its still lame. A stiff horse is a hurting horse no matter how you look at it.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

KigerQueen said:


> Founder is where the Lamina in the hoof inflame causing pain on the feet, and can progress into laminates (where the coffin bone sinks and rotates) causing extreme pain and can be fatal (EX coffin bone falling out of the bottom of the hoof). I would get a vet on this asap. Founder dose not cause weight loss and a weight change that quick with stiffness needs to be taken seriously.


 
You have it backwards.

Laminitis is the inflammation of the lamina (Lamin means lamina and itis means inflammation)

Founder is when the coffin bone moves or rotates.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

You can have laminitis without founder, but not the other way around. Founder is a _progression_ of laminitis. Sinking founder is what it's called when the coffin bone rotates and punches through the bottom of the foot.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

were there pictures of the actual horse in question that i missed?


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Not that I saw crimson.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I have said that his legs have improved greatly and are barely stiff now - so please, that subject is closed.

I will not be posting photographs - I do not think that is necessary any longer. We called the vet and I will be going with what the vet said. 
FWI, I am not hurting my horse. You have not been here to see it for yourself - so I do not know how you can be the judge of if I am hurting my horse or not.
another FWI: The day we found out his leg was stiff was the last day he was ridden. I may have said I would ride him to get a video - but I am not doing that and if I do get him to lope, it will be from the ground. We have horse meetings coming up and my friend will be riding my horse until I see that Golley is no longer showing signs of any stiffness and will double check with the vet.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

You just said that you were riding him as he was stiff and hobbling around...did you honestly think people wouldn't bring up what a bad idea that is??


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

The day we found out, yes. But we had to find out were all he was stiff at and such. But only for a few minutes. I was careful - very careful.
I have not ridden him since those few minutes on that one day and will not be riding him for a few more days.

The vet also said to make sure to work him often because he is tight from him showing his age. The less we work him, he will be stiffer. The more we work him and warm him up then his muscles and such will loosen up and if we wished then we could lope - but only for a few minutes each day.
But I will not be riding him for at least a month, just to be sure with everything. When he does get rode again then t start it will not get to a trot or higher for quite a while.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

If he's gotten that obviously stiff from lack of exercise, it would be kinder to bute him before and after until he's in better condition. That's pretty common practice for an older guy like yours. Have you considered more aggressive treatments for his arthritis? Legends, Adequan, or the similar generic drugs pentosan and polyglycan are supposed to be pretty good. 

If he is not warming up out of the stiffness, he needs additional treatment before he can really be ridden. At least a pain medication.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

Was he actually examined by a vet or did you just describe what he is doing?


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

Oh so he's all better now????:shock:
Hummm... Weight loss, Maybe not showing 3 legged lameness but still a stiff & horse with poor performance at Trot & lope to me this strongly points to a SORE/hurting horse. Don't kid yourself,horses can be very stoic about dealing with discomfort ,the signs he's giving you are clear , but are being ignored:-x.Instead you go on riding him very likely causing him more distress!!! If you profess to love your horse then have him examined by a vet & find out what his issues are.From there do what you can to have him more comfortable/happy & serviceably sound.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I think the OP said she intended to give him some time off, not keep riding him. If it's arthritis, though, that can be a hard call. Time off/stall rest sometimes will make it worse, but the horse is in pain when you ride, so what can you do? I think a vet confirmation that it is arthritis is first priority, then some kind of treatment (legends+bute is what we just did for my mare), and light exercise with a pain killer. Maybe hand walk? Maybe just ride him in good footing at a walk? If it's really arthritis, he needs to move.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Viranh said:


> I think the OP said she intended to give him some time off, not keep riding him. If it's arthritis, though, that can be a hard call. Time off/stall rest sometimes will make it worse, but the horse is in pain when you ride, so what can you do? I think a vet confirmation that it is arthritis is first priority, then some kind of treatment (legends+bute is what we just did for my mare), and light exercise with a pain killer. Maybe hand walk? Maybe just ride him in good footing at a walk? If it's really arthritis, he needs to move.


It has a chance of being arthritis but it absolutely wouldn't just 'happen' in 9 days, not with weight loss and everything else she's claiming. There's a bigger picture than is being painted


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I think he should see a vet for sure!

However:


amberly said:


> He is about 22 years old


and he was in a stall without being ridden for 9 days. He could also have aggravated it last time he was ridden. Plus, she's in MT, where temps can change a crazy amount in a day. It's tough on arthritis there.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Viranh said:


> I think he should see a vet for sure!
> 
> However:
> 
> and he was in a stall without being ridden for 9 days. He could also have aggravated it last time he was ridden. Plus, she's in MT, where temps can change a crazy amount in a day. It's tough on arthritis there.


He's not stalled. He lives out in a pasture


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

I hope he sees a vet. If he was free to move around, there must have been some injury that precipitated the soreness even if arthritis is involved.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

As I have said before - I am not riding him.
I have been exercising him to loosen up his muscles - but as well watching him in every place to watch for signs of pain or discomfort.
He is not stalled.
I am not riding him for quite a while.
The vet did come out and examine him. She said to exercise him so he is always moving and when he warms up his muscles will loosen - allowing more movement in his leg. She also said that if there is pain in his leg - which she said she doesn't think there is - then the loosening of the muscles will help to relieve any pain he might have. 
He has been warming up and loosening up with exercise - I can see it when he trots and lopes on ground and I am constantly watching his expressions and signs.
I am not ignoring his expressions or signs.
I always warm him up at a walk first, then a trot, then only sometimes a lope - but I am not going to make him lope anymore until he gets used to the routine of walking for a few minutes then trotting.
What I have told you is what I have seen and what the vet has said and seen. 
The temperatures have not been changing very much - only a regular few degrees every so often.


----------



## poppy1356 (Jan 18, 2012)

Just going to pop in and say arthritis is painful. So yes he would be in pain if it is arthritis. You should be doing more than just exercise. A good joint supplement or injections would be in order.


----------



## Viranh (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like the vet did weigh in, then. I wasn't aware. Then I stand by what I said earlier-- the horse needs to move or he will be in more pain. OP, sounds like you're doing the best you can right now. 

Please consider injections, supplements, and bute, though. There's a lot that can be done to help a horse with arthritis be more comfortable. Direct joint injections are expensive, but IV or IM monthly injections aren't that bad. It costs me about $60/month. Sometimes they aren't even needed every month. I also bute when my horse is stiff. She is then more willing to move, and I think reducing the inflammation keeps the joint healthier.


----------



## crimsonsky (Feb 18, 2011)

i'll pipe in with my $.02 and say that along with something for the pain at the present time, you may consider looking into magnesium for his muscle soreness, a good joint supplement to help with any arthritis as well as body work to loosen up the muscles. let's be honest here - just walking and trotting him around when he's clearly in pain isn't going to help loosen anything up. it's going to hurt and he's going to try and save himself as much pain as possible which means compensatory injury. you want him to get better, not worse in a different way. good luck.


----------



## paintedpastures (Jun 21, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> It has a chance of being arthritis but it absolutely wouldn't just 'happen' in 9 days, not with weight loss and everything else she's claiming. There's a bigger picture than is being painted


Yes the story seems to be changing to suit her, whenever someone calls her on something:-(.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Thank you Painted Pastures and MsBHavin. With your extraordinary help I have found what is wrong with my horse thanks to your help that I am sure came straight from your hearts. I won't be needing any more help - thank you.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

amberly said:


> Thank you Painted Pastures and MsBHavin. With your extraordinary help I have found what is wrong with my horse thanks to your help that I am sure came straight from your hearts. I won't be needing any more help - thank you.


So the vet actually came out this time to see what was wrong with him?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I can tell you haven't been readin my posts. The vet already came out.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Have you tried chiro as well as the vet? IF it is arthritis, and something is out of place, all the movement in the world isn't going to make it any better.

Case in point. 2 years ago, Odie lost quite a bit of weight. I've known he has arthritis for a long time, and has always been on a supplement for it. When he lost the weight, we did every test imaginable with all the results coming back normal. He moved very similar to your horse, and yes the vet did say movement would help. BUT I needed to get a chiro out there to make the movement mean something, and along with that we adjusted his diet. He sees a chiro every 4 weeks, with visits decreasing hopefully after the next one. He is also now on a very large dose of glucosamine, MSM, chondroitin. COMPLETELY different horse.

If your horse is stiff because his body isn't where it's supposed to be, the muscles that hold it in correct form aren't going to be getting worked. Think of it like if you broke your wrist. And the cast being the part of your body that isn't where it needs to be. The other muscles pick up the slack.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

oh, ok. I think I might look into that. Thank you!!


----------



## AlexS (Aug 9, 2010)

Please do not bute and then work the horse.


----------



## ktrolson (Feb 13, 2009)

I think it's odd that people ask for advice here and then don't take it. Then others end up worrying about THEIR horse. At least I do...


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

For an update:
Golley is doing very well! We have put therapeutic shoes on him for his arthritis. They are shoes that have a slight bend in the toe so it makes it easier for him to move his front legs more. They have been working very well!
We also have him on Cool Calorie 100 and senior feed and those are helping very nicely with his weight. His weight is mostly back to normal and his health is great.
The vet said that if we think he looks good and his legs and body move nicely during his on-ground exercises, then we can ride him for a little bit, but to not overdo it.
So every now and then we ride him bareback for a few minutes, but we never go above a lope when we ride - we noticed during his exercises on ground, that when he loped he bobbed his head a lot. That is because he is just stiff though, and we should not worry.

Golley is showing his age, nothing more. He is not sick or anything and he eats and drinks just fine and sleeps fine as well.

FYI: This is what I had been saying before as well. I said the vet did come out and we are exercising him.
He is also getting supplements and better feed. As well as shoes. Thank you.


----------



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

amberly said:


> I am back.
> Well Golley has improved quite a bit. His weight seems to have gotten just a tad bit better and his leg is hardly stiff at all now.
> I took some photographs of Golley's flanks - where his weight loss is most noticeable. As well as the bottom of his hooves for deserthorsewoman: I took photos of the front and both sides of his legs and his soles.
> 
> ...



Why are you riding a horse that is having ANY issues with lameness or stiffness?

That is beyond cruel.

And if his weight is down too, than you should NOT be riding him period until you get a vet out to see what is going on.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

She just said that the vet came out and gave those recommendation of ground exercises and very short riding......


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

Palomine said:


> Why are you riding a horse that is having ANY issues with lameness or stiffness?
> 
> That is beyond cruel.
> 
> ...


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

spirit88 said:


> Palomine said:
> 
> 
> > Why are you riding a horse that is having ANY issues with lameness or stiffness?
> ...


----------



## spirit88 (Jan 12, 2011)

MsBHavin said:


> spirit88 said:
> 
> 
> > with as 'skinny' as he was, there is no way that barely a month later his weight is good enough to ride.
> ...


----------



## showjumperachel (Jul 13, 2013)

Viranh said:


> If he's gotten that obviously stiff from lack of exercise, it would be kinder to bute him before and after until he's in better condition. That's pretty common practice for an older guy like yours. Have you considered more aggressive treatments for his arthritis? Legends, Adequan, or the similar generic drugs pentosan and polyglycan are supposed to be pretty good.
> 
> If he is not warming up out of the stiffness, he needs additional treatment before he can really be ridden. At least a pain medication.


I have been interning at a vet clinic for quite some time now, so I just thought I would weigh in on this comment. I don't want to come across as rude or negative, however I wouldn't recommend giving bute before AND after a ride, especially if you ride a lot. Bute is actually really hard on a horses stomach and should be given in moderation. I know that around here prevacox is really popular - it is an anti-inflammatory (like bute is), but it isn't as hard on their stomach. 

Glad to hear your horse is doing better!


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

spirit88 said:


> Whatever not our horse or our dicision if and when he should be riden.


So, just to keep things clear, (in GENERAL), we should ignore it when people are possibly hurting their horse, because its not our business?

if a person, in ignorance, is doing harm, is it not our responsibility as decent human beings, to step in, TRY to educate, and stop the suffering of another creature?


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

And also this is to make this clear for everyone:
I am watching Golley very closely and watching for any signs of pain, discomfort, etc. 
I never ride him if his weight looks bad, he isn't being "Golley", or his movement is different. If he looks great in every way - weight, communication, movement, overall body health, then I will ride him for a few minutes. But I only ride him bareback - I don't want to cause any pain or discomfort by putting the saddle on him, and I don't ride him in a bit. S when we ride - it is bareback and in a halter. While I ride I make sure he is still moving good, he doesn't show any pain or anything. I am very careful with my horses and love them so much. We don't ride Golley often - mainly we exercise him on ground and groom him and love on him.
At fair this year my friend is only doing on ground showmanship and leading golley through the trail course - she is not riding him at all. That is good for Golley too, because my friend doesn't understand why she cant ride saddle or why we are mainly working on showmanship and not riding. I have tried explaining it to her but she does not listen or anything. 

Also, this is Golley's last year for showing, traveling, and long and hard rides. After fair Golley will be a retired horse and he will be the happiest horse out there because he will get to go on walks, get treats, and get nice massages while being groomed!!


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

Properly fitting saddles are better for a horses back than being bare back. They distribute your weight evenly over a larger area vs sitting directly on their spine in a small area


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

True, but the saddle does add extra weight and hinder your communication with horse from your hips down.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

amberly said:


> True, but the saddle does add extra weight and hinder your communication with horse from your hips down.


You seriously beleive that? Well then I guess all of us who ride in saddles are just not communicating with our horses....


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

if you believe that you need a trainerand some lessons


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

You must have misread my sentence..... Seems like you have been doing that in this thread quite a bit MsBHavin.

Saddles do not make it so you cannot communicate with your horse - but they can make it harder sometimes. Not all the time, as you seem to believe I had said - which I hadn't.

Everyone has their own opinions..


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

I think my point has come across and has been told about updates about my horse for the people who have the respect to read my posts and not judge. 
Thank you for your consideration.


----------



## MsBHavin (Nov 29, 2010)

amberly said:


> You must have misread my sentence..... Seems like you have been doing that in this thread quite a bit MsBHavin.


I and others have read exactly what you've written. Your story has changed a couple of times from his weight his horrible, to no it's good and we can ride him, to meh it's ok. If you want to explain your story, then do it and write every little detail down so EVERYONE who reads it has no questions.


----------



## amberly (Dec 16, 2012)

Well, his weight was horrible about a month ago when we had gone out to ride him. At that same time, his legs were also showing stiffness. We board our horses so we had been gone for about nine days after the last time we went out. The day we found out about his leg stiffness was the last time we rode him - usually we don't lope him on ground exercises and at a trot he was fine. But after that day we did not ride him.

We first waited a few days before we called anyone to come take a look at him - we had wanted to see if his weight and the stiffness in his legs was going to change. We checked his legs and we found no signs of pain, heat or swelling anywhere. We kept going out to the horses more often to ride Brisco and Chocky. After and before I was done riding I made sure to exercise Golley every now and then - checking for any signs of pain and watching his legs when he went to a trot. He looked fine at the trot and walk, so we went in the round pen and still he showed stiffness.

We had called the vet and the vet said that to continue exercising him. She said that he was showing his age and to exercise him often so he keeps moving and he will be less tight. She also said that after a few days of exercising, if he looks good in the round pen loping then we can ride him but to not overdo it. We did have her come out and take a look at Golley and she said the same thing again that she said over the phone.

Our boarder suggested we buy Cool Calories and a senior feed that she does for her old horse. We did and started feeding it to Golley.

About a week after that happened, we went out to ride our horses again. I brought golley out and exercised him. His weight had improved only a little bit, and his legs improved quite a bit. He was still stiff, but he was moving much more freely and normal. 

The farrier came out earlier this month to trim our horse's feet and he suggested to put therapeutic shoes on him that will help him move better. They are set just a little farther forward than regular shoes and have a rounded toe to help him step and move better and easier.

So every time we have gone out to ride, I have exercised him and watched his movement. Just in this last week, Golley has been looking better and his legs are hardly stiff. We have ridden him a few times in the past few days and he worked nicely and moved nicely.
The past two days, Golley's weight has improved greatly. He is almost back to his normal self again and doing just fine. We still continue to do his exercises and watching his movements before we say if we should ride him or not. 

I hope this clears things up for everyone.


----------

